# VirtualBox group



## ssn_bsd (Dec 10, 2009)

I did not have to add myself to vboxusers in order to use VirtualBox. I was able to install and use a guest OS without any error. I'm curious to know what the reason for this is. The permissions on the executable program are as follows:

```
% ls -l /usr/local/bin/VirtualBox
lrwxr-xr-x 1 root  wheel  36 Dec 10 12:10 /usr/local/bin/VirtualBox -> /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
% ls -l /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
-r-s--x--x  1 root  vboxusers  21064 Dec 10 12:10 /usr/local/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox
```
My first guess was that the permissions should be -r-s--x---, but after looking through the Makefiles for the past few revisions, I see the permissions were always set to -r-s--x--x (chmod 4511). Any ideas why I'm able to run VirtualBox without being a member of vboxusers?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

The setâ€userâ€IDâ€onâ€execution bit allows you to run it as if you was root....


----------



## ssn_bsd (Dec 10, 2009)

I understand, but what is the point of having the group vboxusers?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 10, 2009)

good question.... wanna send pr?


----------



## gilinko (Dec 11, 2009)

In linux versions of VirtualBox you have to be part of that group to use "bridged" network interfaces, as that group is given that right. How this is working under FreeBSD I don't know, but that's the reason for the group.

I do however think that the new 3.1 version of VirtualBox uses a virtual network stack through the kernel modules, so that a separate group is not needed to create a host interface anymore.


----------

